

Show HN: Blog Idea Generator - boy88
http://titletool.contentforest.com/

======
gee_totes
The "Next 10 Suggestions" button shows up all the time, regardless of if there
are suggestions or not. Also pretty fast for something that is returning an
entire table to be injected into the DOM

~~~
boy88
good point! makes sense not to show that when something does not exist -
cheers for the feedback

------
livestyle
Are these subjects that are already published or are they unique?

~~~
boy88
already been published - in the coming versions, you'll be able to generate
unique titles :-)

